# No Sound when using non-root login

## chevymoon

I get the following error message when logging in as a non-root user:

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (Permission denied)

The sound server will continue, using the null output devic

It appears to be a permissions issue, but I don't know how to change it. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## gfunkmonk

is your user part of the audio group?

----------

## chevymoon

how does one do this? I'm very much a newbie with respect to  permissions...

----------

## chevymoon

nevermind. I got it. usermod, etc....

----------

## c0ml1nk

hi

I have the same problem like you but can you say how you fix it?

usermod ... ? 

pls tell me  :Smile: 

greetz comlink

----------

## rac

 *c0ml1nk wrote:*   

> usermod ... ?

 

When you have a question about how to use a certain command, the first thing to try is to see if it has a manual page: 

```
$ man usermod
```

 If it's still not clear, have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#0.

----------

## c0ml1nk

Ok it work i have found it.

Thx Man

----------

